# Heidi Klum - topless on a hotel balcony in Miami - 19.07.2022 x6



## ferga22 (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## Punisher (21 Juli 2022)

Topless??? wo denn?


----------



## shisaka (21 Juli 2022)

Half-topless zumindest. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## deaman (21 Juli 2022)

Man sieht nur wenig, aber es scheint wohl der gleiche Balkon zu sein wie beim besseren 2017 Auftritt ohne Oberteil.


----------



## ramteid (21 Juli 2022)

*Einfach mal nachschauen, was Topless beinhaltet!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*​


----------



## grossstadt (21 Juli 2022)

Hans oder Franz nippelt ein wenig!


----------



## poulton55 (21 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## black85 (21 Juli 2022)

Auch Zottelbär trägt oben ohne.


----------



## Crippler (21 Juli 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Topless??? wo denn?


Na beim Bill


----------



## Randolf (21 Juli 2022)

die tochter darf das gerne auch so machen


----------



## krauschris (21 Juli 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Topless??? wo denn?


Auf den ersten 3 Bildern hängt die ganze rechte Glocke raus


----------



## karlheinz80 (23 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rostlaube (23 Juli 2022)

Keine Ahnung, ob sie es ist - bisschen schwer zu erkennen aufgrund des Blickwinkels und der Qualität der Aufnahmen. Aber manche(r) hat wohl recht wenige (halb-)nackige Frauen gesehen wenn ich mir die Reaktionen hier so durch den Kopf gehen lasse.


----------



## kucki (23 Juli 2022)

schon scharfe Bilder, danke!


----------



## tom62tom (23 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für Heidi.


----------



## Heinz Boese (24 Juli 2022)

krauschris schrieb:


> Auf den ersten 3 Bildern hängt die ganze rechte Glocke raus


Scharfer Blick von dir!


----------



## 6god (25 Juli 2022)

Alles klar, oder?


----------



## tk99 (29 Juli 2022)

Dazu braucht man noch nicht mal eine Brille!!! Hans oder Franz hängen in der frischen Luft!!!


----------



## krauschris (29 Juli 2022)

Heinz Boese schrieb:


> Scharfer Blick von dir!


Klar...wenns um Glocken geht, seh ich alles!


----------



## Dallas (5 Aug. 2022)

Danke für Heidi


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Aug. 2022)

tk99 schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man noch nicht mal eine Brille!!! Hans oder Franz hängen in der frischen Luft!!!


Nur Hans...


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Aug. 2022)

Also für Heidis Verhältnisse trägt sie obenrum ziemlich viel...


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Aug. 2022)

black85 schrieb:


> Auch Zottelbär trägt oben ohne.


Also, für Heidis Geschmack ist er fast schon zu sehr rasiert und kurz geschoren...


----------



## Voyeurfriend (31 Aug. 2022)

Freiheit für Hans und Franz! 😜


----------



## Jenny6 (12 Sep. 2022)

Danke


----------



## S2000 (15 Sep. 2022)

danke


----------

